# New Graphics



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I had my graphics changed around on my van Today.


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

It looks good! Simple, self explanitory and very readable.
I especially like the brush & paint streak.

Sage


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

That is real nice Aaron. I do like your design :thumbsup:

Makes me want to get my van re-done. :yes:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice design and color, very professional looking!:thumbsup:

But how in the world did you manage to make the decision without a 30 post thread on which design is best?:whistling2:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

RCP said:


> Nice design and color, very professional looking!:thumbsup:
> 
> But how in the world did you manage to make the decision without a 30 post thread on which design is best?:whistling2:


I'm very impulsive.I usually try something a little different every year.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks real A.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks very nice Aaron. :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks good!

Did you give them a bid to paint the bare drywall while you were there? :whistling2:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

looks good aaron. just got some graphic work done myself.. pretty awesome to have some new stuff.. makes you feel "clean" again


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

GEE, I barely looked at WHAT was being applied. I was fascinated at the true CRAFTSMAN who was applying it. I'd work for free as his bitch to learn from that kid. 

OH, yes, Aaron, looks good. Simple and direct is good


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for posting I learned a little something from the video. We normally install our graphics wet. Nice layout also.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Pressure Cleaning said:


> Thanks for posting I learned a little something from the video. We normally install our graphics wet. Nice layout also.


Do you do your own graphics?


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

We order them from www.doityourselflettering.com


----------

